# 1 DX firmware 1.2.4 causing lock up?



## el bouv (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi

I have 1DX serial number 073012000688.

Recently updated firmware to 1.2.4.

On Saturday 15 June 2013 at 12:49:42 I was using camera 073012000688 with a 180mm Canon Macro Lens and a 32 GB Lexar 1000X card to take photos that are required for evidence in a financial dispute. The Canon 1DX went dead on me and has been dead ever since. I was forced to fall back on my Samsung cell phone, not the same resolution, or image quality, but at least it works when required to do so.

There is absolutely no response from the body, no indicator lights, black screen dead as a door nail.

Removed battery, swapped batteries, left powered down for several hours, nothing, nada, zilch!

Camera has 15k exposures since new, December 2012.

Possibly linked to firmware upgrade?


----------



## Cannon Man (Jun 15, 2013)

I have experienced something similar on my new 1DX.
I purchased it on the day the 1.2.4 came.

My problem was that after turning the power off (or by auto power off)
When i turned the lever to power on nothing happened..
It happened to me a couple of times and once i saw a fast notification on the screen that cannot read card 2.
So after re-entering the cards to the camera everything has worked perfectly.

Propably not the same as what happened to yours though.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,

I am about to upgrade the firmware on my 1DX.

Has your lock up problem been fixed?


----------



## John (Jun 17, 2013)

i had a few issues on the 1DX locking up that were related to reviewing images on the LCD. i found that if i reviewed a series of images at full size rather quickly that the screen went blank and became unresponsive. Canon repair services never explained the issue in a definitive way, but it likely was an issue with the buffer memory being overloaded with read/write data. i had to power off the camera then turn it back on to get the LCD working again. i don't review images quickly at full size any longer and the problem hasn't returned. my issue sounds different than your issue, but i thought that i would pass this along in case there is some sort of issue with your memory buffer.


----------



## puntti (Dec 11, 2013)

Did you find out what the problem was el bouv? My Canon 1DX also will not turn on after only 16 months of use!


----------



## CreationHeart (Dec 11, 2013)

el bouv said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 1DX serial number 073012000688.
> 
> ...



I doubt it's the firmware. Mine died after 11 months then Canon replaced the main board for me. I guess there are issues with certain 1dx bodies...


----------



## puntti (Dec 12, 2013)

It's definitely not firmware. CreationHeart did you notice any symptoms similar to this before it died? https://vimeo.com/76656998


----------



## CreationHeart (Dec 14, 2013)

puntti said:


> It's definitely not firmware. CreationHeart did you notice any symptoms similar to this before it died? https://vimeo.com/76656998


i have not noticed any errors prior it's just a one off silent death. After heart surgery with a donated heart from japan my 1Dx is surviving fine now.


----------

